# Give me a break



## Boston Dude

Ok.  Let's just say that I got stopped by the police and I want to appear before the judge to fight the charges.  Well, I am hoping that the judge gives me a break.  I hope that he will let me off easy and cancel the charges of the speeding ticket.  What would be the most colloquial way of saying that in Portuguese?  

thank you


----------



## Vanda

The only example I can think now is "livrar a cara", "livrar a barra". As a matter of fact we can find things like this:


> O *juiz* que *livrou* a *cara* de Luiz Estevão e de seus comparsas foi Casem Mazloum, acusado, pelos procuradores e os policiais federais da Operação Anaconda, juntamente com o irmão Ali, de venda de sentenças.



Mais uma:


> Só que para o *Juiz*, os ilícitos são de responsabilidade do casal, ele livra a *cara* dos cartórios envolvidos na 1ª fraude


----------



## Boston Dude

Muito obrigado, Vanda.  Aprecio a pesquisa que você fez, também.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,


Outras possibilidades, talvez não nesse contexto, seriam:
*Deixar passar ;  Fazer vista grossa
*
Após uma prova de matemática, um aluno que não gostou da nota que tirou:
- Professor, eu só errei a última conta, o raciocínio está certo, será que não dá pra deixar passar, só desta vez?

Durante a prova: o professor notou um aluno colando (_cheating_), mas fez vista grossa.

Até.:


----------



## Boston Dude

Hey, aquilo também é muito útil.  Obrigado pela ajuda e os exemplos.


----------



## Outsider

As sugestões feitas até agora chegam perto, mas em minha opinião ainda não estamos bem no alvo. 

"Fazer vista grossa" dá mais a ideia de fingir que não se vê.

O que o Boston Dude procura é uma expressão que signifique "ser benevolente", "dar uma sentença leve", no limite "perdoar".


----------



## Boston Dude

Isso mesmo é exatamente o que quero dizer.


----------



## Vanda

Sim; livrar a cara, pegar leve são algumas nesse contexto.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Bem, acho que as sugestões da Vanda são boas nesse sentido.

Quiçá dar um jeitinho também resolva. Provavelmente o guarda pediria algo em troca - um suborno (_bribe_), ah, e uma gíria para suborno seria _molhar a mão._

Até.:


----------



## Outsider

Peço desculpa, Vanda, guiei-me pelo sentido das expressões que conhecia.


----------



## Vanda

Sem problema, Out. Sabemos que temos expressões com usos diferentes nos dois lados do oceano.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

For the "*give me a break*" that is uttered in quarrels (you know, like in "_Come on, give me a break, will you??_"), the translation that automatically comes to mind is: "Dá um tempo!" . Vanda's suggestion, "Pega leve!" will do just as well, in that case.


----------



## Boston Dude

Ok, that isn't the "give me a break" that I had in mind.  But, trust me my friend, that is a "give me a break" that I am sure to use.  Thank you for that.


----------



## larica

Well, I do not know the U.S. legal sistem. The sanction for speeding is simply a fine?
You could say "Em virtude do meu sincero arrependimento, peço que V. Ex.ª seja benevolente" or, in a more theatrical approach "Lanço-me à mercê do tribunal ao qual peço que seja condescendente na aplicação da sanção" - I throw myself at the mercy of the court of whom I ask to be leaniant passing judgment.

Good luck whit that


----------



## tom_in_bahia

Oi Larica, "give me a break" nao e nada formal. 

C'mon Officer, gimme a break, it was only 5 miles over the limit!


----------



## Boston Dude

Thanks again for all of your responses.


----------



## Carfer

Há uma expressão muito típica dos portugueses, que aposto que a maioria usaria numa situação como esta se estivesse a falar com um polícia: 'Vá lá, senhor guarda, dê lá um jeitinho!'
Mas se fosse com um juiz, já fiaria mais fino. Nenhum juiz admitiria que um arguido lhe dissesse tal coisa e creio bem que seria mesmo contraproducente. Por isso já sabe, Boston Dude...

Um abraço

Carfer


----------



## Macunaíma

Também acho que "pegar leve" é coloquial demais para se dizer a um juiz e demonstra falta de respeito. Se eu fosse o juiz e não estivesse _exepcionalmente_ bem humorado seria até capaz de aumentar a pena pelo fato do infrator ter tido a audácia de falar nesse tom abusado (seria, portanto, contraproducente, como sugeriu Carfer). Mas se isso não for o que o Boston Dude pretende dizer _na frente do_ juiz, _pegar leve_ (_na sentença_) traduz bem o sentido que ele quer.


----------



## olivinha

Boston Dude said:


> Well, I am hoping that the judge gives me a break. I hope that he will let me off easy and cancel the charges of the speeding ticket. What would be the most colloquial way of saying that in Portuguese?


Pessoal, o Dude ainda não disse nada para o juiz. He is just hoping that the judge will give him a break... 
Pega leve.


----------



## Macunaíma

Seja como for, fica claro que ela não vai se dirigir ao juiz americano em português. Se estivesse no Brasil, também não teria a chance de falar com um juiz, já que infrações de trânsito aqui não são levadas aos tribunais. É só para esclarecer (para ele e para nós também) como essas expressões idiomáticas funcionam nas duas línguas. Eu não sei, mas acho que pelo fato da língua inglesa ter tantas dessas expressões idiomáticas e metáforas coloquiais, de alguma forma elas são _menos _coloquiais do que alguns de seus equivalentes em português, na medida que são aceitáveis em contextos onde normalmente não seriam comuns em nossa língua, como textos jornalísticos sérios, discursos políticos, etc. (situações em que já vi usarem algumas expressões coloquiais que seriam evitadas em português no mesmo contexto). Bem, no caso específico apresentado pelo BD, usar a expressão "pegar leve" com um juiz (situação hipotética, está bem entendido) passaria a impressão de excessiva auto-confiança, que é o oposto da contrição (ou, no mínimo, a sobriedade) que se espera de quem foi pego em flagrante cometendo uma infração. A autoridade numa corte é a lei, e não o juiz, daí decorre que qualquer ato que demonstre irreverência diante da autoridade do juiz pode potencialmente ser interpretado como irreverência (e descaso) diante da lei, a que _todos_ deveriam se submeter.

Enfim, eu banquei o chato hoje  Mas, resumindo: "pegar leve" é uma expressão legal de se usar no dia-a-dia, mas praticamente só alguém tipo um surfista maconheiro que perdeu irremediavelmente a noção do tempo e do espaço a usaria _na frente do_ juiz.


----------



## Boston Dude

Esta é a verdade.  Não vou falar portuguese para o juíz americano.  Mas, é bom poder explicar o que acontece para os meus amigos brasileiros.


----------



## mvfm

Tudo bem, concordo com Macunaíma, não seria apropriado usar na frente de um juíz.
Mas de repente o "give me a break" da frase poderia ser traduzido por "me dar uma força" ...


----------

